

Ask HN: So whats the best (or most promising) iOS HN client? - ishbits

Subject says it all. The client I&#x27;ve used for a while is sucking. And I read HN less because of it. Thanks!
======
avalaunch
I've tried a half dozen and found MiniHack to be the best.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id6...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/minihack-for-hacker-
news/id631108846?mt=8)

------
maxmouchet
I've used "Hacker News (YC)" in the past but I switched to MiniHack and I
found it to be faster. It supports a lot of sharing and bookmarking services
and has some nice gestures for browsing through the comments.

------
Killswitch
This is the best I have found.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-
yc/id713733435](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hacker-news-yc/id713733435)

------
zachlatta
I've had luck with News/YC
[https://appsto.re/us/ezTvJ.i](https://appsto.re/us/ezTvJ.i)

------
thelucky41
It's a feature, not a bug.

